# What supplies do you expect to be provided at timeshares?



## debraxh (Mar 6, 2006)

I read a recent review where the writer was upset because shampoo wasn't supplied in the unit.  After thinking about this, I recall only one or two timeshare resorts I've visited which HAVE provided shampoo but since I always bring my own it's not something I expect.

This made me wonder what supplies others count on being provided. I have stayed in some places that don't even provide dishwashing soap or paper towels!  So my expectations are pretty low, and I count only on bar soap and toilet tissue to be provided.  I always read the reviews, ask questions here or contact the resort, so I'll know what to bring or buy if we stop at the store before arrival.

I'm curious -- what supplies do you expect, if any?

Note:  this is not a "what do you bring to a timeshare stay?" question


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 6, 2006)

Definately at least the 1st roll of paper towels.Dishwashing soap and dishwasher soap if the unit is so equiped and a few brillo pads. Salt and pepper is nice although I do bring my own just in case. Thats about it for us but I do think a nice chilled bottle of water in the fridge would be nice to wash down the dust from the trip, how much could that cost?


----------



## caribbean (Mar 6, 2006)

I expect: bar soap at sinks, first roll of T-Paper & P-Towels, sponge/scrubbie, DW liquid, detergent for DW & soap for washing machine if so equipped. Anything less than that and I would grade them down. At a better quality exchange I usually expect for all of these items to be replaced during the week or more availabe in the cupboard on an as neeeded basis. Only at the top resorts would I look for shampoo, lotion, conditioner, etc., like in a good hotel, but even there I would not be upset if it was not provided. This is timesharing after all. Towels on the other hand I expect to be at least equal to the number of people it sleeps and would like to see extras. I rate a place down if I check into a sleps 4 or 6 only to find 2 towels.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 6, 2006)

I do expect shampoo and coffee filters.  But, since I've not always got them, so we tend to bring both with us.

In fact, because of this very issue, we have a good size tupperware container that we call our "timeshare box" which contains all the stuff we need to stay in the timeshare and make it feel like home.

Our timeshare box includes spices, a non-stick pan, equal, coffee grinder, Starbucks French Roast coffee beans, coffee filters, soap, shampoo, powdered drinks, full size coffee mugs (I hate those little tiny coffee cups), brownie mix and a bunch of other stuff I don't recall.

We also have a cooler which we load up with food we will take with us.

We always make brownies as soon as we get there.  It's become a timeshare tradition.

Maybe we need to create a product called "the timeshare box" that includes all the stuff you need to stay in a timeshare.  It would be like the MRE (meals ready to eat).  I know that Marriott always provides a starter kit when you get there.  We could include some of those, too.


----------



## Dori (Mar 6, 2006)

I expect tthe unit to have extra toilet paper, paper towels, bars of soap,  tissues (Kleenex), dishwasher detergent, liquid detergent, and some sort of scouring pad , as well as a starter pack of coffee and a few filters.

  We have been to many TS that also supply laundry soap in individual boxes.  On our latest trip to Sea Gardens and Palm Aire (both Fairfield resorts) we received a welcome bag with little boxes of cereal, Olay Quench body lotion to use in the shower, and all sorts of other little goodies.  It was a very nice touch.

Before we leave on vacation, I stock up on those little travel shampoos, conditioners, shave cream, etc.  That way, as the time progesses, I have less and less to carry home- more room for stuff I buy! LOL!

We also bring salt, pepper, enough coffee and filters to last a few days.

Dori


----------



## ELE (Mar 6, 2006)

Usually we take our own soap, shampoo, salt,pepper, spices, clorox wipes, trash bags, coffee, coffee filters, sugar, and anything else that I think the timeshare may not supply. Some of the nicer places will provide some extras.  I am always nice to the cleaning crew. Sometimes they will give me supplies to get me through a few days.Thel tip is often worth not having to go to the store to get supplies.


----------



## Kel (Mar 7, 2006)

*Low Expectations*

After about 35 different timeshare exchanges/getaways my expectations for kitchen/bath supplies are low.  All expect to see is toilet paper, bar soap and dishwasher soap if there is a dishwasher.  A lot of times that is all we got, so that’s all I count on.

I always take a sponge, Ziploc baggies, coffee, filters, salt/pepper, Lysol, shampoo/conditioner, hairdryer.  We usually buy what we need when we get to the resort (paper towels, dish soap, tissue, etc.).  

Happy travels!


----------



## TTom (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess we are somewhat lucky.  The places we own (and visit) tend to be pretty good about things like shampoo, cleaning supplies, etc.

At La Vista Beach, we got coffee filters one time, and I thought they were supplying them.  When I asked, they said they were not.  On our last trip, they were there again.  I'm thinking that some nice soul brought some extras and left them, and that's what we generally do (which is why I brought it up).  We also try to remember to bring some napkins, which we just leave.

Seems to me that, if everyone brought a little extra of things that are not generally supplied, the next person would have it a little easier.  That's what we are trying to do.

Tom


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> I expect: bar soap at sinks, first roll of T-Paper & P-Towels, sponge/scrubbie, DW liquid, detergent for DW & soap for washing machine if so equipped. Anything less than that and I would grade them down. At a better quality exchange I usually expect for all of these items to be replaced during the week or more availabe in the cupboard on an as neeeded basis. Only at the top resorts would I look for shampoo, lotion, conditioner, etc., like in a good hotel, but even there I would not be upset if it was not provided. This is timesharing after all.



This exactly. I expect a few basic cleaning supplies, but not personal bathing supplies.

(I've been to only one in over 50 exchanges that didn't supply any sort of sponge/scrubby, or DW liquid, which coupled with a broken DW with goo inside, caused me to stop referring to them as Royal.)


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone ever stayed at the Regal Palms in Orlando? It's not a timeshare; more of a rent-from-owner place. We were not surprised by the no soap or cleaning suplies, but stunned to find no toilet paper and a note *reminding* us to scrub the bathrooms, and wash our own sheets and towels before we left!   

It was unbelievably cheap, but we got what we paid for! Never again!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 7, 2006)

My pet peeve is inadequate toilet paper. After that, I'm pretty easy.

We expect bar soap and paper towels. I appreciate liquid dishwashing soap and starters of laundry and dishwasher detergent, but I always bring my own as well.

I also appreciate a cookie sheet, but carry aluminum foil to use instead in a pinch. 

Sheila


----------



## nkldavy (Mar 7, 2006)

I like a wooden wedge so I can keep the door open, a good shower head, extra cable so I can move a TV close to the whirlpool and a solvent to make the door hinges quiet.  Since I don't get them ... I bring my own ...  Uncle Davey


----------



## spatenfloot (Mar 7, 2006)

I always expect a large suitcase filled with $100 bills. However I have been disappointed on most visits.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 8, 2006)

Deb
I expect kleenex, toilet paper, paper towels, coffee filter and dishwasher detergent,soap, a sponge,iron and board and one decent size frying pan often aluminum not teflon. We normally get a hairdryer,soap and shampoo and want an adequate supply of bath towels. 


 I love it when they also have beach towels and bless the resort who provides liquid detergent. I am even happier if they provide a brillo pad for those sticky aluminum pans or better yet have two pans! Marriott now provides starter packs with sample coffee and a few goodies a big plus.

I also have a little starter pack for the needed items ready to grab and go. Sample coffee and filters,tea,sugar,S & P and aluminum foil,baggies,liquid detergent,brillo pad, small bag of napkins,dryer sheets. We also pack a collapsible cooler and mini ice packs. I bring sample size toiletries.


----------



## Gerie (Mar 8, 2006)

*Who is expected to provide (pay for) the supplies you find at timeshares?*

It seems to me that the expense of the consumable supplies (things that need to be replaced for each new check-in to a room) would come from the maintenance fees of owners.  So I guess, what I'm saying is that if you would want more supplies at a timeshare resort, you have to think about what you would be willing to pay at your home resort to have these items supplied.

When our annual homeowners meeting was held at Fairfield Atlantic City several of us commented to a board member that it was a nice touch to have a packet of microwaveable popcorn in the unit.  She agreed, but added that maintenance fees pay for all the nice touches one sees when checking into a timeshare unit.  I do think she was going to check out the popcorn cost, though.

I am pleased that my resort does and has always supplied most of the items mentioned here (or else owners are leaving things behind for other owners). 

Gerie


----------



## barbaraek (Mar 8, 2006)

*Supplies*

I agreee with the preceeding posts, but I do wish the resort would provide salt and pepper.  How hard would that be?  Most of the time when we travel we fly to our destination.  I am always thinking the spices and sugar I put into ziploc bags will look like illegal substances!


----------



## pvangordon (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the idea of a "timeshare box" with standard supplies, so I don't have to keep buying them every visit.  What do you if you are flying to your destination though?

Based on the resorts I've stayed at, I can usually expect dishwashing liquid, sponge, detergent, paper towels, salt/pepper, coffee, coffee filters, TP, kleenex, shampoo/conditioner, bath/hand soap, and hair dryer.  Things that are nice to have and I often receive but not necessary are laundry detergent, dryer sheets, other bathroom items (cotton balls, q-tips, lotion, shower cap, mouthwash, etc.), and bathrobes.  I would love to have napkins, ziploc bags/containers, condiments, and bubble bath for those big jacuzzi tubs.

One of my resorts always makes a hand-baked loaf of banana nut bread for my arrival.


----------



## EAM (Mar 8, 2006)

*What I expect (not what I hope to find)*

I expect to find soap, one roll of paper towels, toilet paper on the holders and 1-2 spare rolls, enough trash bags to last the week, dishwashing liquid, and dishwasher detergent.   If there is a washer/dryer I expect 1-2 packets of detergent.  I also expect to find a notepad, a pen or pencil and a telephone directory near a phone.  Finally, I expect to find a folder or binder, etc., with information about the checkout procedure; this may or may not have additional information about the resort and the area.  

I do not expect salt & pepper, coffee/tea, etc.


----------



## geekette (Mar 9, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> I expect to find soap, one roll of paper towels, toilet paper on the holders and 1-2 spare rolls, enough trash bags to last the week, dishwashing liquid, and dishwasher detergent.   If there is a washer/dryer I expect 1-2 packets of detergent.  I also expect to find a notepad, a pen or pencil and a telephone directory near a phone.  Finally, I expect to find a folder or binder, etc., with information about the checkout procedure; this may or may not have additional information about the resort and the area.
> 
> I do not expect salt & pepper, coffee/tea, etc.



Mostly a ditto, except I don't expect laundry supplies.

We bring any food-related items ourselves (s&p, sweetNlow, coffee/filters) and never expect toiletries but often find them.  

One of our last exchanges had A LOT of toiletries - shampoo, lotion, toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, disposable razor, shaving cream and maybe a few things I forgot?

our last exchange had milk, OJ, eggs, bread, butter, jam, coffee, tea and sweeteners/creamers PLUS, shampoo, shower gel, shower cap, cotton pads (for makeup removal), and shoe shine cloth!  Downside:  no paper towels!

these last 2 have tried to spoil me, but I will continue to take what I need and not expect it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 9, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> I expect to find soap, one roll of paper towels, toilet paper on the holders and 1-2 spare rolls, enough trash bags to last the week, dishwashing liquid, and dishwasher detergent.   If there is a washer/dryer I expect 1-2 packets of detergent.  I also expect to find a notepad, a pen or pencil and a telephone directory near a phone.  Finally, I expect to find a folder or binder, etc., with information about the checkout procedure; this may or may not have additional information about the resort and the area.
> 
> I do not expect salt & pepper, coffee/tea, etc.



Ditto  to your post *but* I do expect coffee, tea and sugar.  When the unit has a washer and dryer in the unit I expect laundry soap. Especially, when the resort wants me to wash our own pool towels.  If there is only a laundry room then I understand when it isn't provided.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 9, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> One of our last exchanges had A LOT of toiletries - shampoo, lotion, toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, disposable razor, shaving cream and maybe a few things I forgot?
> 
> our last exchange had milk, OJ, eggs, bread, butter, jam, coffee, tea and sweeteners/creamers PLUS, shampoo, shower gel, shower cap, cotton pads (for makeup removal), and shoe shine cloth!



Where were these?  They sound great!


----------



## geekette (Mar 9, 2006)

Last exchange:  Tenerife in the Canary Islands.  Club La Costa's Paradise Club.  Very thoughtful with all the food!  I would return to that resort.

The toiletry overload was Silverleaf's Apple Mountain in Georgia.  Plenty to do at the resort, but unless you like nature, not likely to be a place most Tugger's would go.  Dog was allowed, brother lives near and stayed with us.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Timeshare box and flying*

pvangordon,
Our kit goes right in our carryon in my LL Bean Bag. Something might spill so it's better to carry it on. Our suntan lotion won't explode again all over our clothes or the sample size palmolive dish detergent. Forgot to add in prior post we also take laundry detergent tabs with us.

Ditto on expecting a pad of paper and more importantly the coffee table books on area attractions,restaurants and resort info. Read them in the morning at breakfast on the patio when everyone else is sleeping.

Pet Peeve:One thing I do so dread is the check unit items sheet. Waste of my time on vacation. Rather have the maintenence crew do this before check in  since they know where things are located. In the past one resort had us count the paintings,alarm clocks, fake plants and candle holders.


----------

